# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering at Harvard University, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - wyss.harvard.edu

youtube.com/wyssinstitute

vimeo.com/wyssinstitute

facebook.com/wyssinstitute

twitter.com/wyssinstitute

linkedin.com/company/wyssinstitute

instagram.com/wyssinstitute

Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering on Wikipedia

Founding Director - Donald Ingber

Projects:

Romu, robot for environmental protection

MORPH approach for fabricating soft materials at the millimeter scale

RAD Sampler, rotary-actuated device for investigating delicate marine organisms

Molecular Robotics Initiative

smart medical devices

swarm of origami robots

Octobot, soft octopus robot

VAMPs (vacuum-actuated muscle-inspired pneumatic structures)

Root, educational robot

Water striders robots

Metamorpho

Popup Robotics

Soft Exosuit

----------


## Airicist

Bioinspired Robotics: smarter, softer, safer

Published on Aug 27, 2015




> The Bioinspired Robotics platform at Harvard’s Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering looks into Nature to obtain insights for the development of new robotic components that are smarter, softer, and safer than conventional industrial robots. By looking at natural intelligence, collective behavior, biomechanics, and material properties not found in manmade systems, scientists at the Wyss Institute and around the world are building new kinds of robots that can co-exist and coordinate with humans. In the future, researchers envision humans and robots will interact in ways we never previously imagined.

----------


## Airicist

This robot chain smokes cigarettes so rats don't have to

Published on Nov 1, 2016




> Researchers at the Wyss Institute at Harvard University have built a robot that can smoke cigarettes just like a human to better understand lung diseases. You're welcome, smoking lab rats.

----------


## Airicist

Wyss Institute: A Technology Revolution
December 11, 2015




> There is a technology revolution – a revolution inspired by nature, built upon collaboration, self-assembly and disruptive innovation.
> 
> The Wyss Institute is crossing boundaries and disrupting the status quo to pioneer new technologies, new devices, and new therapeutics that harness the power of life itself. There is a technology revolution and it is happening at the Wyss Institute.

----------

